# South Africa: Land of contrasts



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

When you think about South Africa, you think you know what to expect: tribal dances, the big five and table mountain - but there is a lot more...

Just my little photo essay about SA - hope others will join in with pics as well...

The country has nine provinces:

Some pics from Gauteng.

Pretoria/Tswhane - the Capital city


















The Capital turns purple in October, when 70 000 jacaranda trees bloom









Johannesburg - the largest city


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Durban - economic powerhouse, and holiday home! (Kwazulu Natal Province)



























The Majestic Drakensberg Mountains, the Amphitheatre, a world heritage site


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Cape Town - a taste of Europe (Western Cape Province)


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Mpumalanga Province (place where the sun rises) and Limpopo Province - home of the Kruger National Park and the Blyderiver Canyon


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

The Freestate - Natural beauty, and the food basket


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Northern Cape - Diamond in the rough

The big hole at kimberley









Apperently the first city to have electric streetlamps


















Sutherland: Largest telescope in southern hemisphere, and coldest place in South Africa


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

The Eastern Cape: Rugged, Unspoilt beauty (The Wild Coast)

Port Elizabeth


















Wild Coast - hole in the wall


















Skiing at tiffendell


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

NorthWest Province: Platinum and pleasure


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

brilliant stuff Jakes :applause:

You can post my pic's from the Durban gallery in here, I dont mind.


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Just had a look at my title for this thread again, land of contrasts... Although this might be true, to say that it is a tad of a cliche is a huuuge understatement! ah, well... it is there at least. Bring on those pics guys and girls!


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Garden route: Western Cape


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Route 62: Western Cape


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice! Ive met a guy at work a long time ago and he's South African of Dutch descent, I guess if I want to go around SA I'll just have to get in touch with him again. Post more of the nature scenes. Thanks.


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Hluhluwe Imfolozi Game Reserve, Kwazulu-Natal


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Cape Town, Western Cape


----------

